# From Gaspe, Quebec



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

«just a quick note..... I`m at Percé, Gaspé now and wanted to say `salut`! 


Hope you are all behaving............... not ! lol

Pretty cold here this week, but that`s o.k.... I`ve got my winter coat on. 

bye for now......


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Marj, nice to hear from you! Winter coat!! Already?! You know what? It was cold this morning and I was wearing a winter vest!!! Yikes


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes, we here on the east coast got our little cold snap too!! I love it! Hope your having a great time Marj.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Nice to hear from you Marj....Hope you are having a great time....Are the boys with you?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Hope you are having fun! I can't believe you're wearing winter coats already... we've just started to dip into the high 50s here in NY.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey Marj!
We miss you here! Come back soon...!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Have a wonderful time, Marj. It's fun hearing/speaking French, non? I've never been to Quebec but have heard wonderful reports. 
Blustery rainy day in Nor-Cal, too! An early winter for us.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Marj,
Wish you a great time and safe trip. The only part of Canada I have been to, is Victoria. I loved the Butchart Gardens (sp?). 

Amy, I am glad that we have rain or we might be heading into drought soon. But the rain and wind are not making Benji a happy camper. I am going to shop for a raincoat this morning! I wish I had planned it better but I need to buy something quick so that he can go for his morning walk tomorrow with his daddy. I am looking at all these wonderful raincoats and I am sure I won't have so much choice in the local pet stores.  

Oops, Marj, :sorry: I didn't mean to hi-jack your thread! Can't you not tell..."Raincoat on mind" (sing to "Georgia on my mind" tune) ound:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Marj, I hope you are having a blast!! Despite the cold it is a sunny day  Have a great time


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo:Hey Marj!Great to have you pop in and say howdy!We miss you.......Have a wonderful time and stay safe!It has been cold here too---highs yesterday was 46F.......brrrr....we pulled out the winter coats to walk to school and turned on the furnace!Boy----I hate winter.....I need to move:laugh:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi, Marj. It must be beautiful up there this time of year. Have a great time.

Lina, how'd you like the storm yesterday? We had a tornado warning here! And now it is cold. Anything below 75 degrees is cold to me. :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Michele, I spent all day inside. I have a horrible flu right now. Though, what I saw of the storm from my window I could tell that it was horrible! I don't like being sick, but I'm glad I didn't have to go out there yesterday.

Anything below 70 degrees is cold to me!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, no. Sorry you aren't feeling well. I thought I was getting something the other night. I was achy, sneezing...just allergies I guess. Hope you feel better for Sunday.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

We miss you Marj! Hope you're having fun.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey Marj, :boink: are you back yet? Did you have a great time? :dance:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Marj, good to hear from you. I'm eager to hear about your trip when you return.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi everyone! Comment ça va? Je suis de retour! 

Got home after lunch yesterday, after a 13-ish hour drive started the day before. Looooooooonnnnnngggggg drive there and back, but worth it. I had a great time with family and though the weather at my aunt's was the pits, we had one day w/o rain and the days we drove there and back were beautiful. There is some lovely landscape out there! I LOVE the ocean coast, so it's always a thrill to me to drive by, stop and smell the salt and seaweed and take tons of pics.

We visited the Rocher at Perce which was quite impressive! 

The last pic is of snow geese flying south yesterday as we headed back home to Montreal. There were many times we saw them, but I was glad I caught some with my camera. So all you southerners in the U.S., heads up! The geese are coming!!! lol

You're all so sweet to say you missed me! What a great bunch of friends you are.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Beautiful pictures, Marj! I just LOVE that one of the shore and buildings and wildlife. What a beautiful, yet chilly, photo!

What is stacked in that last photo? Is that fencing with heavy rocks on top? The geese are hard to see, but there sure are a lot of them!

Welcome home!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome home Marj. Those pictures are fabulous. 
Any more?????


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Salut Marj!! Nice to have you back  Your pictures are gorgeous and it looks so peaceful. Glad you had a great time


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Glad you are back safe and sound Marj I think the geese are in my backyard..we have been having about 50 geese here a day in our pond. They are beautiful.. I love watching them.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Debbie, you are asking ME if I have any MORE??? Surely you jest.  LMBO 

Kimberly, thank you. I agree the geese aren't too easy to make out, but if I crop in any further, the pic won't be good at all. We were driving at about 65 mph at the time I took that! And, NO, I wasn't the driver. lol 

Here are a few more. The two sunset pics were taken at a quaint town, St. Jean Port Joli, on our way back home Monday night. The pic of a sunrise in my previous post was still in Gaspe, the morning we left (Monday). I was driving and made an 'executive decision' to stop and take pics. lol I'd been breaking my neck trying to see the gorgeous colors while I was driving. Everyone else was in a hurry to stop somewhere for our bkfst., but they were also very grateful I did stop. They got amazing shots of that sunrise. Sometimes you have to take the time to stop and smell the roses, eh? 

If you click on these pics, you'll see them larger and can make out more geese in that one of the golden field with the Charlevoix region on the opposite shore. That area is one of the most picturesque of our province. It is an artists' haven because of the stunning landscape there.

Enjoy! 

BTW - We drive along the St. Lawrence River going to Gaspe and back. That's the river you see in the pics.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a beautiful place and beautiful pictures!Hope you post morehoto::becky:

:clap2::clap2:WELCOME BACK MARJ ! :clap2::clap2:

:whoo: Marj is back--Marj is back :whoo:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Marj, what beautiful country! I know where I'd like to go for our next vacation, now :biggrin1: Thanks for sharing.

BTW- Welcome back!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh, the pictures are GORGEOUS! I love them. Wouldn't it be fun to live on that house on the rock so you could see the ocean all day? Beautiful!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

What beautiful pictures Marj! You are making me want to go to Quebec even more than I already wanted to! 

Glad to see you back home well and posting!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Good to have you back Marj! I wondered where you had been....you yakkey little thing! Were you in Quebec? My hubby and I were just talking about Quebec last night and how much we would love to visit! I remember someone posting pics of Old Quebec....GORGEOUS! Is that close to where you were?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone! 

Vicki, I live near Montreal in Quebec. It's still a good 12 hr. drive to Port Daniel, where we were visiting though. With stops, it took us about 14 hrs. there and again back. We broke it up into two days since we were 6 in the van with one aunt suffering from severe sciatica and me getting cramped up and tired easily.

When we visit Quebec City/Old Quebec, it takes us about 2.5 hrs. to get there and we can easily spend a couple of days walking around. This reminds me that I think hubby and I are due for a weekend away together! 

Here is a map of Quebec that will help you see where things are. Don't pay attention to the arrows and mileage on there. I thought it was a good image anyway. Port Daniel, where my aunt lives, is about 1 hour's drive southeast of Perce (where the Rocher/Rock is)

This map also gives you an idea as to where Debbie and Sam live, in Annapolis Valley, Nova Scotia. If Fredricton, N.B. is the center of a "clock", then A.Valley is between the 4 and 5 o'clock position. Am I right, Debbie?

Sure would be cool to have a map with the locations of all Hav Forum members!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

welcome back Marj. Beautiful pictures. No pictures of your boys welcoming you home???? or did they go with you?


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

So Marj where on the map exactly would Old Quebec City be??


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow, spectacular pix, Marj. Thanks for posting and enjoy your journey.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Missy, I didn't bring the dogs with me. I left them behind at home along with hubby, two cats and the 3 kids. Felt kinda nice, I have to say! lol Oh boy, Ricky and Sammy were besides themselves when I walked in the door though. They missed me more than anyone else did!! LOL 

My 12 yr. old daughter, Lina, brushed them twice but Sammy had quite a lot of knots on him yest. when I groomed him. Believe it or not, I still haven't combed Ricky since Tues. because I've been quite busy and/or tired. I will try to do that today, though I'm not really too worried since I had trimmed him down quite a bit before I left. Sammy still has a few mats I need to take care of today. Could be worse, so I'm not complaining too much! 

Vicki, you see 'Quebec' between Riviere du Loup and Montreal? That's Que. City. The old, walled city is along the river, looking out over a cliff. Chateau Frontenac, a very posh, old and gorgeous hotel overlooks the river. It's a narrow point in the St. Lawrence River there, so that's where French troops built their fortress and lookout. There is a ton of history there, beautiful lookouts, fun shopping and amazing cuisine and well worth a visit. Montreal is considered almost as quaint and historic as Que. City though I'd say the latter is a tad more attractive. They are celebrating 400th anniversary all of 2008 so it's going to be crazy busy, but will have loads of events for everyone. 

More pics........ All of these were taken from the car while my cousin was driving. We decided to go back home, taking the mountain road through Parc de la Gaspesie and encountered SNOW !!!!! We couldn't believe it! It didn't last long, maybe 5 mins. but I worried because I certainly didn't have my winter tires on just yet. It was very pretty though and we saw a very high mountain from the road, Mont Albert, with snow caps, frosted trees ... it was beautiful. The last ones are of countryside not too far from Quebec city, on our 2nd day driving home, with the Charlevoix region across the river (you can see the mountains there).


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Marj,
I'm so glad someone else takes pictures out the car window. I did that when we were in Lake Tahoe last weekend despite my husband's constant rumbling that I was wasting my time, don't drop the camera, they won't work...yadayada. Boy was he surprised (and pleased) when most of them came out great! I wished I had taken more! 

Yours are so gorgeous...thanks so much for posting them!

Shelly


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

SHOPPING??? DID YOU SAY SHOPPING??? Say no more I'm calling the travel agent!:whoo: :brushteeth: lane: :wave:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> SHOPPING??? DID YOU SAY SHOPPING??? Say no more I'm calling the travel agent!:whoo: :brushteeth: lane: :wave:


LMBO !! Don't forget your credit card, girl!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Marj-wow! There are so many different colors of land, from prairie looking to ocean, to fall coloring. So interesting it is in one place! It makes me miss the midwest as well 

Amanda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Marj, love the one of Quebec City with the Funiculaire in the background. Brings back memories.


----------

